# Cigar Humidor



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a pre-assembly pic of the humidor I am building. I am almost done with the final hand work in fine tuning the miter joints and fitting the top and bottom panels. Soon I will be ready to glue up the entire assenbly and cut the lid off. I will post more pics as the project progresses. The sides are birdseye maple and the top is marblewood.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's gonna be nice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice Ken. Do you have some spanish cedar for the inside?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Looks nice Ken. Do you have some spanish cedar for the inside?
> Mike Hawkins


Lots of it! I will lining it with spanish cedar and making two removable trays that will sit next to each other on the top. This will create a 2 tiered storage system.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice looking box Ken!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice job so far Ken. I have thought a humidor would be a project I would like to build someday, I just need to take up smoking cigars I guess.
I really like the look of the Marblewood, very interesting grain pattern. I don’t know I’ve ever seen it before. Does it just come in the brown/black grain color or does it have other color variations? And if you don’t mind me asking, how does the pricing compare with other more familiar wood species?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

The Everyman Show said:


> Nice job so far Ken. I have thought a humidor would be a project I would like to build someday, I just need to take up smoking cigars I guess.
> I really like the look of the Marblewood, very interesting grain pattern. I don&#146;t know I&#146;ve ever seen it before. Does it just come in the brown/black grain color or does it have other color variations? And if you don&#146;t mind me asking, how does the pricing compare with other more familiar wood species?


I've never seen marblewood in other colors but yes, it is a beautiful wood. It is also very heavy and pricey. The wood to make the top was about 5.25 board feet and it cost about $65. This was milled lumber so that is probably part of the cost right there. However, it's still expensive.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ken Johnson said:


> The wood to make the top was about 5.25 board feet and it cost about $65.


Whoa, what? How big is this humidor??


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> Whoa, what? How big is this humidor??


Not quite that big. I didn't use all that wood for the top. That's just he size piece I purchased and how much that piece cost. The humidor is 24" wide by 16" deep and 8" high.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ohhhh hahahaha. I was like "DAAAAAYYYUUUUUMMMMM!". That's for the clarification.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is the latest pic. It is all glued up and I cut the lid off. Next will be to work on the Spanish cedar lining and removable shelves.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

that marblewood loks really nice. thanks for sharing. looking forward to the rest of this humidor.


----------



## bluffcountry (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks nice so far. Keep us updated. What electronics is going to be inside? Or is there none?:blink:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

bluffcountry said:


> Looks nice so far. Keep us updated. What electronics is going to be inside? Or is there none?:blink:


It will definately be passive humidification. I haven't chosen one yet though.


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

I suggest Hydro-gel. This is what I have been using for a few years now. Much nicer than a foam credo.:

Amazon.com: Dr. RH-PhD Portable Humidation Device 4 oz: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great Ken!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's looking good man. I'll be following along.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

Ken Johnson said:


> It will definately be passive humidification. I haven't chosen one yet though.


That's a very good looking humi. I'll be watching your progress.

As for a humidification system, I'd recommend using beads from Heartfelt Industries and a digital, adjustable hygrometer. The beads come calibrated for your RH % preference - e.g., 65%, 70%, etc. I have excellent results from my setup.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice piece! That's still a big humidor, gonna hold lots of cigars! (insert joke about Fidel Castro or something....its still early for me)


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Horatio said:


> (insert joke about Fidel Castro or something....)


... or Bill Clinton. :laughing:


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I learned a great lesson from the last humidor I made. Using the table saw is the best method for cutting the lid off the box. However, what do you do on the last cut? On this one I set the blade to the proper depth and set the rip fence. I cut one of the long sides of the box. After that cut I took a 2" wide strip of 1/8" thick plywood and adhered it over top of the cut with double sided tape. Then I cut the second side and followed up with the tape and plywood strip. The same procedure on the third side. Then I made the final cut and didn't have to worry about the top falling over or into the blade or warping as I was cutting. It worked really well and gave great results.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for that tip of the plywood strips and double tape


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking good Ken. I'll be anxious to see it finished. Also, I don't know what kind of cigars you like, but I just bought some from Don Pablo Cigars in Las Vegas. They are all hand rolled, long fillers, sweet wrappers, just wonderful cigars. Nice people to deal with too. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Looking good Ken. I'll be anxious to see it finished. Also, I don't know what kind of cigars you like, but I just bought some from Don Pablo Cigars in Las Vegas. They are all hand rolled, long fillers, sweet wrappers, just wonderful cigars. Nice people to deal with too.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks a lot. The fun part will be making the removable trays. That will really set this humidor off and make it special (as if the size wasn't enough). I'll keep posting photos as it progresses. I've already been paid in full for this job but I'm going to have a difficult time handing it over. For a moment I considered just returning his money but I wouldn't be able to afford to fill the freekin thing. Ha!

As far as cigars go I really like the Drew Estates Kuba Kuba. Second to that is their Java cigar. The Kuba Kuba is a little sweet and has a very consistant flavor and a smooth draw with lots of smoke. The Nub Cameroon is another favorite of mine. Smooth and spicy. I also like the occational Cuban I have six #2 Cuban Monte Cristo's in my humidor just waiting for a special night. The Fuente Fuente Opus X is another that I really love but the one cigar shop in my area that was authorized to carry them went out of business. It was the oldest tobacco shop in the US! The Opus X is only released like three times a year in limited quantities. It is more sought after and harder to obtain than Cubans! A great smoke but very strong! I'll have to try the Don Pablo next time I get to the cigar shop.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Ken Johnson said:


> I learned a great lesson from the last humidor I made. Using the table saw is the best method for cutting the lid off the box. However, what do you do on the last cut? On this one I set the blade to the proper depth and set the rip fence. I cut one of the long sides of the box. After that cut I took a 2" wide strip of 1/8" thick plywood and adhered it over top of the cut with double sided tape. Then I cut the second side and followed up with the tape and plywood strip. The same procedure on the third side. Then I made the final cut and didn't have to worry about the top falling over or into the blade or warping as I was cutting. It worked really well and gave great results.


I just finished a bloodwood and spalted maple humidor a week or two ago with a few removable trays like youre doing. Perhaps I'll post a new thread in a few days, I don't want to hijack yours. 

When cutting the top off, I make two cuts with the table saw all the way through the long edges of the box first, then when I cut the short edges, I lower the blade on the table saw so it leaves a sliver of wood holding the box together for the remaining two sides (maybe 1/32-1/16"), then slice it open with a box cutter (a bow saw or flush trim saw would probably work perfect). 

Then I glue a sheet of 80 grit to a piece of mdf and run the box and lid over the sand paper and sand the cut edges smooth (then 120 grit, then 180, etc). I find if you hand sand it the traditional way the lid and box will be sanded unevenly and will have little gaps between them. Here's a teaser pic of mine...









Good luck, it's looking good so far!


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Ps, if you have a little cash to burn, pick up a padron '64 anniversary edition


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Upstate said:


> I just finished a bloodwood and spalted maple humidor a week or two ago with a few removable trays like youre doing. Perhaps I'll post a new thread in a few days, I don't want to hijack yours.
> 
> When cutting the top off, I make two cuts with the table saw all the way through the long edges of the box first, then when I cut the short edges, I lower the blade on the table saw so it leaves a sliver of wood holding the box together for the remaining two sides (maybe 1/32-1/16"), then slice it open with a box cutter (a bow saw or flush trim saw would probably work perfect).
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love the combination of woods you used and the recessed panel on the lid. It looks like you used the same hinges that I purchased for mine. Can you share some info/pics of how you did the mortise? I have an idea on how I want to do it but will require a custom made router jig.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I used the brusso solid brass butt hinges with 95 degree stops. Hinges arent my forte, so it took a lot of trial an error and how I did it probably isn't "right", but I'll share anyways. I don't like using a router to do hinges because it will ruin a project way too fast.

First I set up my combination square to 1 1/4" and laid it against the side of the box with the ruler part resting on top (basically im just measuring 1 1/4" from the edge to put the hinge). I put a _very miniscule_ drop of super glue on the hinge and glued the hinge to the top of the box, resting the edge of the hinge against to edge of the ruler in an effort to keep it square when gluing. The super glue glues instantly so it might take an attempt or to two to get this right. Then I take a sharp x-acto knife and score/cut the wood around the hinge. Now I can pop the hinge off and use a chisel to carve out the mortise following my score lines from the x-acto knife. Do this four times and pray they line up perfectly :thumbsup:

I find with the chisel, it probably takes me less time than if I took the time to make a jig, test the jig, and pray that it works correctly on the box. If I was doing batches of them, I'd probably make a jig, but for a one-off box, doing them by hand is just as easy, and in my case at least, is a lot less worrisome.

Very important, make sure you predrill your screw holes, use steel screws initially, then replace with the brass screws with the threads lubricated with soap. No fun breaking the screw head off one of those miniature brass screws they include. I actually predrilled for #2 screws on accident first, and had to drop a toothpick in the hole before I screwed in the brass screws. This "screw up" actually might have worked in my favor because the screws went in firmly but not too firmly where I was worked about breaking them. 

I've used the brusso quadrant hinges also on a humidor and they work real well too, a bit more effort though to get them installed.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

Ken Johnson said:


> Thanks a lot. The fun part will be making the removable trays. That will really set this humidor off and make it special (as if the size wasn't enough). I'll keep posting photos as it progresses. I've already been paid in full for this job but I'm going to have a difficult time handing it over. For a moment I considered just returning his money but I wouldn't be able to afford to fill the freekin thing. Ha!
> 
> As far as cigars go I really like the Drew Estates Kuba Kuba. Second to that is their Java cigar. The Kuba Kuba is a little sweet and has a very consistant flavor and a smooth draw with lots of smoke. The Nub Cameroon is another favorite of mine. Smooth and spicy. I also like the occational Cuban I have six #2 Cuban Monte Cristo's in my humidor just waiting for a special night. The Fuente Fuente Opus X is another that I really love but the one cigar shop in my area that was authorized to carry them went out of business. It was the oldest tobacco shop in the US! The Opus X is only released like three times a year in limited quantities. It is more sought after and harder to obtain than Cubans! A great smoke but very strong! I'll have to try the Don Pablo next time I get to the cigar shop.


Hello, Ken and Firehawke. Sorry for this brief thread-hijack, but I'm also a cigar nut and thought I'd pass along a short tidbit. I'm a regular on a forum at Cigar.com. I also buy many of my sticks there because of their prices and customer service (which can't be beat). When you have time, check out their forum. I think you'll like it. My username is the same over there. I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread, LOL.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken Johnson said:


> Thanks a lot. The fun part will be making the removable trays. That will really set this humidor off and make it special (as if the size wasn't enough). I'll keep posting photos as it progresses. I've already been paid in full for this job but I'm going to have a difficult time handing it over. For a moment I considered just returning his money but I wouldn't be able to afford to fill the freekin thing. Ha!
> 
> As far as cigars go I really like the Drew Estates Kuba Kuba. Second to that is their Java cigar. The Kuba Kuba is a little sweet and has a very consistant flavor and a smooth draw with lots of smoke. The Nub Cameroon is another favorite of mine. Smooth and spicy. I also like the occational Cuban I have six #2 Cuban Monte Cristo's in my humidor just waiting for a special night. The Fuente Fuente Opus X is another that I really love but the one cigar shop in my area that was authorized to carry them went out of business. It was the oldest tobacco shop in the US! The Opus X is only released like three times a year in limited quantities. It is more sought after and harder to obtain than Cubans! A great smoke but very strong! I'll have to try the Don Pablo next time I get to the cigar shop.


Nice work on the humi! I'm gonna build one myself one of these days as my current humi isn't very big!

PLEASE don't tell me that you store Acid cigars in the same humi as your good cigars. The flavorings that they use on those things will ruin the flavor of anything stored in the same humi. Most cigar shops, reputable ones anyway, store them in a seperate humi.

I highly suggest using kitty litter for humidity control. Yes, kitty litter. I use exquisicat crystals, fragrance free, from pet smart. You can get a jug that will last you for a very long time for $15.00. Put it in a tupperware dish and place it in your humi. Spray some distilled water on it if your humi is too dry, or add some dry crystals if it's too humid. My humi has never been more stable! I keep mine around 63-65% rh.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

jaydawg74 said:


> Nice work on the humi! I'm gonna build one myself one of these days as my current humi isn't very big!
> 
> PLEASE don't tell me that you store Acid cigars in the same humi as your good cigars. The flavorings that they use on those things will ruin the flavor of anything stored in the same humi. Most cigar shops, reputable ones anyway, store them in a seperate humi.
> 
> I highly suggest using kitty litter for humidity control. Yes, kitty litter. I use exquisicat crystals, fragrance free, from pet smart. You can get a jug that will last you for a very long time for $15.00. Put it in a tupperware dish and place it in your humi. Spray some distilled water on it if your humi is too dry, or add some dry crystals if it's too humid. My humi has never been more stable! I keep mine around 63-65% rh.


Really? You're concerned about putting Acid cigars in your humidor but cat litter is ok? Just kidding, I found that a little humorous. I will try the kitty litter trick. I have an almost full container because I bought it to make dessicant bags to keep my tools from rusting. So many uses for kitty litter.

Actually I do keep my Acid Cigars in the same humidor as all my other cigars. The humidor I made for myself is a decent size and I made it with a lot of dividers to keep my cigars separated. I have had an entire box of Kuba Kuba's in the same humidor with a box of #2 Cuban Monte Cristo's with absolutely no issues. The cuban's have not taken on any flavor or aroma from the Kuba Kuba's at all. It's all in how you keep them separated. Thanks for the compliments on my humidor. I will post more pics of the progress I made this weekend soon.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

Ken Johnson said:


> Really? You're concerned about putting Acid cigars in your humidor but cat litter is ok? Just kidding, I found that a little humorous. I will try the kitty litter trick. I have an almost full container because I bought it to make dessicant bags to keep my tools from rusting. So many uses for kitty litter.
> 
> Actually I do keep my Acid Cigars in the same humidor as all my other cigars. The humidor I made for myself is a decent size and I made it with a lot of dividers to keep my cigars separated. I have had an entire box of Kuba Kuba's in the same humidor with a box of #2 Cuban Monte Cristo's with absolutely no issues. The cuban's have not taken on any flavor or aroma from the Kuba Kuba's at all. It's all in how you keep them separated. Thanks for the compliments on my humidor. I will post more pics of the progress I made this weekend soon.


Everyone has his own way of dealing with his cigars and there's nothing wrong with that. I have a small 20-count humidor that I keep what few infused sticks I buy in. Ain't no way I'm gonna store infused with non-infused. More power to ya, my friend....


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

More pics of the humidor. I got the Spanish cedar lining completed and I madd the sides of the two removable trays. I have the bottom pieces being edge glued now so I should be able to complete the bottoms of those trays and assemble them soon.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. Good idea on staggering the tray handles.


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

:thumbsup: Looking very nice.....


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking good so far. Can’t wait to see the finished cigar humidor.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken Johnson said:


> I will try the kitty litter trick. I have an almost full container because I bought it to make dessicant bags to keep my tools from rusting. So many uses for kitty litter.


This is what I use, and what pretty much everyone who uses kitty litter uses!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11256828&lmdn=Brand


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

You get 'er done yet Ken?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

jaydawg74 said:


> You get 'er done yet Ken?


Not done yet. More progress pics soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, the humidor is coming along nicely. More pics to come soon should be wrapping things up by eod Monday. Taking the day off. Only one issue I need help with. I bought some heavy brass hinges that have a built in 95 degree lid stop. Great, right? Not when the lid is probably heavy enought to snap the heads off the #4 brass screws that hold the hinges on. I just don't have a good feeling about delivering this without a lid stay. I do not want to deal with a mechanical lid stay and I never cared for the chain type. I would just like to use a piece of heavy red ribbon and screw it in place to the lid and the box. I think it would look nice and be functional as well. I just need to figure out a way to fasten the ends so it looks nice and distributed the tension across the entire width of the ribbon. A simple screw in the center will tear out. Any ideas?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think you need to worry about the screws if you got the same ones I used (from my previous pic in this thread). You could superglue or epoxy on the hinges to bond them to the wood and screw them, or find longer brass screws. Whatever you do though, lube the brass screws with bar soap and predrill with steel screws before you drive the brass ones

If you really wanted to try the ribbon idea, you could probably use a finishing washer to distribute the weight across the width of it?

Alternatively, you could buy quadrant hinges and save the hinges you have for a smaller box. Personally, I'd predrilled with steel screws until they're right, then permanently mount them with superglue and screw them in...


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Upstate said:


> I don't think you need to worry about the screws if you got the same ones I used (from my previous pic in this thread). You could superglue or epoxy on the hinges to bond them to the wood and screw them, or find longer brass screws. Whatever you do though, lube the brass screws with bar soap and predrill with steel screws before you drive the brass ones
> 
> If you really wanted to try the ribbon idea, you could probably use a finishing washer to distribute the weight across the width of it?
> 
> Alternatively, you could buy quadrant hinges and save the hinges you have for a smaller box. Personally, I'd predrilled with steel screws until they're right, then permanently mount them with superglue and screw them in...


Too late to switch hinges. Already cut the mortises. I believe they are the same hinged you used but this is a huge box and the lid is extremely heavy. I was thinking about a finishing washer like you mentioned. I'll check the local craft store.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

*It's Finished!!!*

Ok, here are the photos of the completed humidor. I hope you like it.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

And one more pic. This is a better view of the marblewood top.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

How'd you end up fastening the ribbon? It's kind of hard to tell from the picture... A brass finishing washer? How'd it work out?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work, Ken. The recipient is going to love it for sure.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Upstate said:


> How'd you end up fastening the ribbon? It's kind of hard to tell from the picture... A brass finishing washer? How'd it work out?


Yes, I picked up some #8 brass finishing washers and screws which worked great. The washers had a dull finish but I polished them to a mirror finish with the buffing wheel at work. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Beautiful work, Ken. The recipient is going to love it for sure.


I think he will be pleased. Tomorrow night is the big reveal!


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good work Ken! It looks amazing!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ken, it looks terrific. Great job on it.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Delivered the humidor last night. My customer was very pleased. He said it was way beyond what he was expecting. Love to hear that from a client!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ken Johnson said:


> He said it was way beyond what he was expecting.


It sounds like you nailed it then! Congratulations.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Ken,

That is one beautiful humidor. I could only hope that when I get around to making mine, it looks half as good as yours. I wanted to ask if these are the 95° hinges you were talking about.
http://www.bcspecialties.com/c-24-hardware.aspx
I will be making a 100 to 200 cigar humidor and I like the way these look and function.

Chet


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

BayouChilehead said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> That is one beautiful humidor. I could only hope that when I get around to making mine, it looks half as good as yours. I wanted to ask if these are the 95° hinges you were talking about.
> http://www.bcspecialties.com/c-24-hardware.aspx
> ...


Chet,

Here is a link to the hinges I used. They are Brusso solid brass hinges. I used the 2" wide ones. Thanks for the kind comments.

Ken

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=586&site=ROCKLER


----------



## BayouChilehead (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I like that square look. I'll have to give them a try.

Chet


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

BayouChilehead said:


> Thanks for the link. I like that square look. I'll have to give them a try.
> 
> Chet


Chet,

You may also want to check www.bealltool.com. They have a back-mount round hinge that I really like. It is super easy to mount and looks good to. Also has a 95 degree stop.

Ken


----------



## BayouChilehead (Aug 21, 2012)

Those are nice. It will be awhile before I get around to it, so I have time to decide which ones I want to use.

Thanks,

Chet


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

If your humidor will be large enough to store 100-200 cigars, I'd recommend getting the brusso quadrant hinges with stops. Or you will need a lid stay of some sort

http://www.brusso.com/Product/html/item.php?item=hd-680


----------

